# Newbie Question



## iddoc (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello 

I am new to the forum and to shooting hand guns. I tried several guns over the weekend that included the Glock, HK and Sig. I really like the way the Glock 17 felt and handled and am considering it as my first purchase. 

I live out here in Orange (Southern California) and would like to know if any one could recomend a shop with good prices. Whats a fair price for a Glock 17? I looked online and the prices are really good compared to the shops I have been to but then I found out the transfer fees are about $150. Could anyone recomend an line shop and an FLL for the transfer?

Thanks.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

iddoc said:


> transfer fees are about $150.


That's crazy!

Check out www.budsgunshop.com . They have pretty good prices. $463.16 + $25 for shipping.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm from CA also. I've bought my G35 .40S&W OD green from Glock Sport Shooting Foundation. But their discounts is only available at the end of the year. I saved $100+ if I were to buy it locally.

I had a FFL dealer in Westminster for the Glock to be delivered, but he's no longer available....he only charged $55 for the whole transfer and DROS fee.

Check out:
Elliot Salter Pawn Shop 
7760 Santa Monica Blvd 
West Hollywood , CA 90046 
Phone: (323) 656-6639 

I'd suggest checking out Topglock or Glockmeister or Glock World...their prices are low and average the same since they all work together.


----------



## LAK Supply (Feb 28, 2007)

iddoc said:


> Hello
> 
> I looked online and the prices are really good compared to the shops I have been to but then I found out the transfer fees are about $150. Could anyone recomend an line shop and an FLL for the transfer?
> 
> Thanks.


You should call around and ask for transfer fees on mail-in orders. Many FFL's jack their fees way up because they don't want people ordering online and transferring through them. You might want to check on calguns.net for an ffl in your area that has a reasonable fee.


----------

